# Cha Ching.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I love leaks in parking lots. This one came in about 2 pm and we were on site by 3pm. 4.5 hours later, we were through. $1,150.00 CHA CHING. 2" galvanized pin hole.






















:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job, it looks like you're on the phone, pizza delivery?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wife was wondering what i was doing. Had helper take pic to confirm said location.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I remember doing lot's of those when I was working back in Ca., now the frost is 8' down, the water just freezes! LOL


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

cool pics rock, so where is the pictures of the repair? did you sell a water service? looks like they need it?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

THey are undecided. Its for one of the many state buildings that I do work for. Waiting on the higher ups to make a decsion. Pretty muddy after the repair, and after all it was close to like 7pm when we finished. Was ready to get home. There was a leak on that same line last year. Hopefully they will want the replacement.$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Reminds me of my utility work days. I don't miss the middle of the night water break calls. What did you use for the repair?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

uhh huhhh, uhhh huhh. You mean you ain't trained that woman yet? Wadda ya mean you had to have a pic taken to verify what you were doing? Tisk, tisk, tisk. :laughing:
You have been officially whipped!!!! :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Used two mechanical couplings and a short nipple(tee hee hee),, dont think it will last too long though.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Good Call !!!, Can't be too covert now!!:innocent:



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wife was wondering what i was doing. Had helper take pic to confirm said location.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

If that's the second pinhole they've had, they're fools if they don't replace the entire line. Plumbing and wishful thinking don't do well together.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

Man is all the soil out there like that. Here it is all hard clay that sticks to your shovel and has to be scraped off for the next shovel full.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

and most definitely, NO WARRANTY!



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Used two mechanical couplings and a short nipple(tee hee hee),, dont think it will last too long though.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you park the backhoe in the pic for effects...cause I know you did'nt need it for that hole.:whistling2::whistling2: GOOD JOB MAN.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

para1 said:


> Did you park the backhoe in the pic for effects...cause I know you did'nt need it for that hole.:whistling2::whistling2: GOOD JOB MAN.


 
that's kind of what i was thinking. randy's in florida and i know the water lines aren't any deeper there than they are here.  


i guess if you have it and can charge for it, why not. cha ching!! :thumbsup:






paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like he had to pull up some pavement as well...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

doesnt look it, but the pipe was abou 4' deep under asphalt. Why not use a backhoe? work smart not hard.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> doesnt look it, but the pipe was abou 4' deep under asphalt. Why not use a backhoe? work smart not hard.


Thats right:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

If that hole is 4' deep, he's 12' feet tall.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im standing above the line about 2 ft. Didn't want to hit the line with the bucket. so we hand dug a little to get to the pipe.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For Plumber...










:laughing:


----------

